# Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear



## Michael13 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Koiteich mit ca. 40.000 l Inhalt. Der Teich ist gut 2 m tief und alles war bis Samstag bestens.

Am Samstag kam ich nach einigen Tagen nach Hause und fand meinen Teich leicht trübe mit Schwebstoffen im Wasser vor, keine Grünalgen!

Um eine schnelle Hilfe zu erhalten (Besuch stand an, Frau war sauer) habe ich die entsprechende Menge von OASE AquaActiv PondClear (4 x 250 ml) in den Teich gegossen und alles nach Packungsbeilage gemacht.

Heute (Mittwoch) ist der Teich noch immer milchig,neblig trüb. Die Schwebstoffe sind zwar weitestgehend verschwunden, aber der milchige Nebel wabert durchs Wasser.

Wer weiss Rat??

Danke für jeden Tipp  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

Hallo und Willkommen.

Könntest Du bitte mal Bilder vom Teich zeigen, wo man das Grün vielleicht auch erkennen kann? Vielleicht lässt sich ja so etwas eher was dazu sagen.  Was für eine Filteranlage hast du denn dran? Keine Schwebealgen? Wie alt ist dein Teich?

Laut Website des Herstellers bräuchtest du aber auch 500ml je 10.000 - du schreibst etwas von 4 x 250ml.


----------



## Michael13 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

Der Teich ist bereits 12 Jahre alt, habe ihn aber in diesem Frühjahr auf die jetzige Grösse erweitert.

Bilder muss ich mal machen. Das Wasser ist nicht grün! es ist milchig weiss, ich würde es wie Nebel beschreiben... Mir wurde das AquaActiv PondClear empfohlen um die Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.

Der Filter ist ein Mehrkammerfilter und gut für ca. 36.000 l dazu kommt noch ein kleinerer Filter, der für den Skimmer ist, dieser ist zur Reinigung von ca. 10.000 l geeignet. Also an den Filtern kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. An beiden Filtern sind Pumpen mit einer leistung von ca. 12.000 l/h angeschlossen und vor dem grossen Filter befindet sich eine 75 W UV-Lampe.


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

Hast du irgendwas verändert? Neues Futter, andere Zusätze, neue Filtermedien...:?


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

Hast Du vor der Anwendung den Härtegard gemessen? soweit ich weiß ist der arg wichtig dabei


----------



## Michael13 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

verändert hab ich nichts, alle Wasserwerte waren im optimalen Bereich, daher sollte es funktionieren... ich will nur diese Milchbrühe loswerden....


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

UVC an, Filtermatten säubern (ausdrücken), Frischwasser (Wasserwechsel)


----------



## Michael13 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

an den Wasserwechsel hatte ich auch schon gedacht... sollte man den ganzen Teich leerpumpen oder nur einen bestimmten Anteil?

Den Filter reinige ich seit Samstag jeden Tag... am Filterausgang sieht man auch, dass das Wasser hier kristallklar ist.


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

NEIN! Natürlich nicht den ganzen Teich leer pumpen ....


----------



## Michael13 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

soo nach nunmehr mehr als 2 Wochen abwarten kann ich sagen: Der Teich ist kristallklar, keine (bzw kaum) Algen, keine Schwebstoffe mehr....alles Bestens! 

Hatte zwischenzeitlich Kontakt mit OASE: Man riet mir, einfach ab zu warten und mal gar nichts zu unternehmen... hat geholfen, auch wenn ich jeden Tag mit den Füssen gescharrt hab... 

Fazit: 10.000 L Teich = ca. 24 Stunden,  40.000 l Teich = ca. 1 Woche... aber es wirkt.

Vielen Dank Allen, für Eure Antworten!


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit OASE AquaActiv PondClear*

Hallo Michael,
schade, dass du keinen Vergleichstest machen konntest Wahrscheinlich wäre das Wasser auch ohne die Chemie in einer Woche wieder klar geworden
petra


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Juli 2022)

Ich musste eine Woche die uv Lampe aus machen. Zwegs Behandlung, jetzt habe ich sie seit Mittwoch wieder an er ist jetzt grün und trüb. Morgen wollte ich wieder mal ein wassser wechsel machen von 10 bis 20 %. Grosse vom Teich ist ca 10m3 was meint ihr wie lange das wohl dauert bis er wieder klar wird. 

Weil möchte da ungern was rein machen. Ich hatte auch schon mal das von Oase drin gehabt aber war da nicht so mit zufrieden...


----------



## Ralle83 (5. Juli 2022)

Hallo hab mal eine kurze Frage. 
Ich habe mein Teich voll mit Leitungswasser ca 9 bis 10m3. 

Könnte ich da jetzt nur um nach zu füllen etwas Brunnenwasser rein machen? Ich frage nur weil ich noch kein extra Anschluss draußen habe. Und auf Dauer wird mir das mit der Abwasser Gebühr zu teuer.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2022)

Hallo @Ralle83 ,
die Frage nach dem Brunnenwasser wird Dir niemand beantworten können. In den meisten Fällen ist die Antwort ein klares Nein. Nicht umsonst wird nicht einfach jeder Grundwasserbrunnen für die Trinkwasserversorgung genutzt. Schau' Dir die "Trinkwasserschutzgebiete" einmal genauer an. Das sind große Flächen "unberührter" Natur. Dennoch wird das dort geförderte Wasser kontrolliert und aufbereitet - man kann also nur in wenigen Fällen Wasser aus der Natur direkt als Lebensmittel/für einen Fischteich nutzen.
Was könntest Du tun, um über Dein Brunnenwasser mehr in Erfahrung zu bringen? Bevor Du eine teure Wasseranalyse in Auftrag gibst, schau' erst mal nach, woher das Wasser kommen könnte. Ist bei Dir eine landwirtschaftlich genutzte Fläche angebunden? Gab es in der Umgebung in der Vergangenheit (auch Hunderte Jahre rückwärts) Gewerbe? Wenn das Wasser vorher mehrere Ansiedlungen passiert hat, dann ist dies der Fall.
Bei diesen beiden Punkten kannst Du Dir eigene Analysen und Analysenkosten sparen, das Wasser enthält wasserschädliche Stoffe und möglicherweise giftige Folgeprodukte. Wenn Du davon größere Mengen auf einmal in Deinen Teich pumpst, hast Du im günstigsten Fall nur braune Beläge und eine vermehrte Algenbildung.
Das wird sich recht enttäuschend für Dich lesen, ist aber nun mal so. Brunnenwasser im Garten sollte gut überlegt sein. Sind in diesem  Wasser Stoffe enthalten, die nicht so leicht biologisch abgebaut werden, dann reichern sie sich oberflächlich auf Deinem Boden an. Ich rede hier von in der Vergangenheit auf den Äckern eingesetzten Pestiziden und Herbiziden, von historischen Rückständen aus Gerbereien etc. Das müssen keine aktuellen Stoffe wie Glyphosat etc sein. Wir Menschen prägen schon ein wenig länger unsere Umgebung.


----------



## Ralle83 (8. Juli 2022)

Das Brunnenwaser hat etwas viel Eisen und es waren jetzt ca 200 liter die ich da rein machen würde. 

Ich hab denn Teich schon mal nur mit Brunnenwasser voll gemacht und Fische drin gehabt die waren alle gesund... 

 Brunnenwaser ist gh9 ,kh 7,ph 7,5,nh3, nh4 nicht messbar. Ist halt wie gesagt ziemlich viel Eisen drin.


----------

